
Ask HN: Would you pay $20/mo to trade equity options? - Jellifin
Jellifin is a flat rate mobile options trading platform. We are conducting a market research to see if users would pay $20&#x2F;mo to execute 10 trades or 50 options contract per month. Currently this is a significant discount compared to paying $10+$0.75 per contract to trade options. Let us know what you think. Thanks for your input. www.jellifin.com
======
ice109
the "democratization" of the brokerage account. why do I still need to pay
outrageous prices to make HTTP requests.

